# contra Rusia



## jazyk

Am văzut totdeauna prepoziţia _contra_ urmată de genitiv, dar în acest fragment se citeşte "Georgia contra Rusia la CEDO ?" Este admisibil a face urma _contra_ de acusativ, este vorba de o greşeală sau aceasta folosire este tipică de titluri de ziar pentru a economisi spaţiu (dar aici nu crec că se economiseşte mult, numai o literă)?

Mulţumesc pentru timpul pe care mi-l veţi dedica.


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Am văzut totdeauna prepoziţia _contra_ urmată de genitiv, dar în acest fragment se citeşte "Georgia contra Rusia la CEDO ?" Este admisibil a face urma _contra_ de acusativ, este vorba de o greşeală sau aceasta folosire este tipică de titluri de ziar pentru a economisi spaţiu (dar aici nu crec că se economiseşte mult, numai o literă)?
> 
> Mulţumesc pentru timpul pe care mi-l veţi dedica.



"*Contra*" este, aici, echivalentul unei expresii folosite mai ales în sport, pentru a reproduce fidel (fără sufixe) denumirile participanţilor la o dispută sportivă, la un meci, de exemplu: "Georgia *versus *Rusia". Deşi *versus* nu a intrat oficial în limba română, din câte ştiu eu, este totuşi adesea folosit, fără a impune genitivul. Astfel, cred că sintagma de mai sus este acceptabilă. Probabil că ziaristul a evitat să folosească un termen care nu există deocamdată în DEX (*versus*), înlocuindu-l cu *"contra".*


----------



## david_carmen

În acelaşi timp, presupunând că ziaristul a evitat cuvântul “versus” încercând să respecte DEX-ul, el încalcă o altă normă lingvistică, după care corect ar fi fost să spună/scrie "Georgia contra Rusiei".

Limbajul jurnalistic (şi nu numai) este extrem de dinamic, iar reglementările lingvistice ţin pasul cu greu - mă refer şi la faptul că recent au intrat în limbă o sumedenie de neologisme care nu apar în DEX şi care sunt folosite – de altfel, legitim, aş zice - de jurnalişti (şi nu numai – adaug din nou); o parte din ele apar în DOOM2, însă cu mult mai puţine decât ar fi trebuit, astfel încât să reflecte realitatea lingvistică.
De aceea (dar nu este singurul motiv), jazyk, vei avea deseori ocazia să găseşti în ziare exprimări care contrazic normele lingvistice.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> În acelaşi timp, presupunând că ziaristul a evitat cuvântul “versus” încercând să respecte DEX-ul, el încalcă o altă normă lingvistică, după care corect ar fi fost să spună/scrie "Georgia contra Rusiei".
> 
> Limbajul jurnalistic (şi nu numai) este extrem de dinamic, iar reglementările lingvistice ţin pasul cu greu - mă refer şi la faptul că recent au intrat în limbă o sumedenie de neologisme care nu apar în DEX şi care sunt folosite – de altfel, legitim, aş zice - de jurnalişti (şi nu numai – adaug din nou); o parte din ele apar în DOOM2, însă cu mult mai puţine decât ar fi trebuit, astfel încât să reflecte realitatea lingvistică.
> De aceea (dar nu este singurul motiv), jazyk, vei avea deseori ocazia să găseşti în ziare exprimări care contrazic normele lingvistice.



Trebuie să specificăm că DOOM este prescurtarea de la Dicţionarul Ortografic Ortoepic şi Morfologic şi nu are de-a face cu celebrul joc al celor de la Id Software . De asemenea, este de remarcat foarte proasta inspiraţie a academicienilor.


----------



## david_carmen

Da, aşa este, academicienii sunt destul de des prost inspiraţi.

Însă, în cazul acesta, nu erau prea multe de făcut. Ediţia I a dicţionarului (DOOM1) apăruse în 1982, cu zece ani înainte de celebrul joc. Aceasta fiind a doua ediţie, deci aceeaşi lucrare, revăzută şi adăugită, a rezultat, inevitabil, DOOM2.


----------

